# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  The Afternoon Dream

## nightflick

It was late February and I was getting over an operation, and was sleeping one afternoon in
my easy chair. All of a sudden the phone rang, and it was my dad, and he wanted to know how
I was and how the wife was and how our two daughters were. We talked for some minutes and
then he told me that he would like to visit us that afternoon and I told him fine. I was dreaming and
did not remember that he had passed away the following September.

Then our oldest came in the house and I was very much asleep, and she did not seem to notice that,
but asked me questions about what had happened that day and I told her that her Grandfather had
called and was coming over for a visit. I could not understand why she was talking to me since
surely she could see that I was passed out asleep!

She went and talked to her mom and told her that I was totally out of it, and later wife came to
me and asked me about it and I told her that I had been disturbed when totally asleep and
she began to understand and to laugh at the situation.

Yes, it had all been a dream up to the point when daughter came into the house.
Or was it?

----------


## Astralstar

Often those who have crossed over communicate with us through dreams.  They are saying hello, and that consciousness cannot die, and that love survives the quantum, survives life, death, time, and change.  Your father was saying hello and letting you know he is okay and still with you, although in a different way, he's just in the room next door.

"Love transcends the change we call death." - Edgar Cayce

----------


## nightflick

Thank you, Astralstar.
This really happened about 9 years ago, but letting my emotions get in the way...I don't think
that I wrote it as clearly as I should have, however Astralstar understood what I was trying to say!

----------

